# Best movies of all time?????



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 21, 2010)

Pretty much self explanatory...I can think of about 700 movies that I'd like to see, then when it comes time, I can't think of any...

Other than wanting to avoid depressing movies, I'm really not looking for anything in particular genre-wise, just something for m'lady and me to watch.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 21, 2010)

Evil dead 2


----------



## TomParenteau (Mar 21, 2010)

Henry, Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 21, 2010)

TomPerverteau said:


> Henry, Portrait of a Serial Killer



Classic.


----------



## Necky379 (Mar 21, 2010)

just some of my favorites

resevoir dogs
snatch
the man who shot liberty valance
billy madison
the wild one
green street hooligans
boondock saints
rebel without a cause
smokin aces
fresno smooth
fight club
casino
american history x
almost famous
the professional


----------



## alexander12014 (Mar 22, 2010)

^
all of which are very good movies


----------



## MarineWeston (Mar 22, 2010)

REPO! The Genetic Opera Thats my favorite of all time.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 22, 2010)

Citizen Kane is such over hyped shit..im sorry i hate getting that movie shoved down my throat.


Metropolis
M
Yojimbo
The Seven Samurai

/thread


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2010)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 22, 2010)

This Is Spinal Tap

edit: I forgot about no more automerge


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 22, 2010)

Goodfellas & The Godfather- if I'm flipping through the channels and either of these movies are on, no matter how far in, I'll watch it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

Donnie Darko (Massive trip fest, great storyline if confusing as fuck)
Fight Club (Biggest plot twist evar, best book to film adaption too imo)
The Breakfast Club (Best thing to come out of the 80s)
Jaws (I know the series has a bad name nowadays, but the original was revolutionary)
Creep (Just so scary and doesn't give you all the details which makes it better)
Black Hawk Down (One of those war films that just doesn't let up, with a great cast)
Philadelphia (One of the few films that has almost brought me to tears, Tom Hank's finest performance)
Forrest Gump (Just brilliant)


Those are just a few I think would be there without a doubt, I have more personal faves.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 22, 2010)

For me, just about anything directed by (in no particular order):

Quentin Tarantino
Hiyao Miyazaki
Akira Kurosawa
Martin Scorcese
honorable mention to Stanley Kubrick who's brilliance I appreciate even if I don't particularly care for most of his films.

PLENTY of other films I thoroughly enjoy, but I'd be here for hours trying to think of them all.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Breakfast Club (Best thing to come out of the 80s)



Frankly, that's true of ANY of John Hughes' movies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Frankly, that's true of ANY of John Hughes' movies.


 
Ally Sheedy is so cute in that film.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

Theres a lot stuff posted here so heres a new one....

Most people hate this movie but I thought it was awesome...

Demolition Man.

Sly was great, Sandra was funny and hot, Snipes was fucking awesome and crazy.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 23, 2010)

Demolition Man, one of the best of all time? Yikes.. it was good, yeah, but not one of the all time greats

Here's a top 10 of mine I posted on Facebook awhile back


> I've had this draft sitting here for about ten months so I've decided to update it and post it up. One thing is for sure - movies set in the real world, about real people, with all the same constraints as real life - boring. I like movies with some fantastic element to them, and you'll notice not one of these movies is realistic.
> 
> 10. The Matrix
> 9. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> ...


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 23, 2010)

Groundhog Day!!!! How could I forget about that???????

Keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 23, 2010)

Blade Runner The Final Cut, EOD


----------



## SweepsAllDay (Mar 23, 2010)

Anybody see Moon? That movie is fuckin' great. One of my all-time favorites. District 9 was also almost equally good. I know they are more recent films, but they are top notch sci-fi movies that beat the shit out of that P.O.S. poorly acted space-Pocahontas, Avatar.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 23, 2010)

Recently got reminded of this movie:

Elephant man :'( 

Also anything by the maker of pan's labyrinth, The Orphanage, The Devil's Backbone etc


----------



## zindrome (Mar 23, 2010)

I just watched City of God a few days ago.
Amazing!
Lots of violence but what an amazing movie


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 23, 2010)

The Godfather.


----------



## orb451 (Mar 23, 2010)

Best movies IMO:

1. Godfather I & II
2. Cool Hand Luke
3. Central Station


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 23, 2010)

Moon? Whats that about? I love sci-fi...


----------



## pink freud (Mar 23, 2010)

O' Brother Where Art Thou deserves to be in this thread.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 23, 2010)

pink freud said:


> O' Brother Where Art Thou deserves to be in this thread.



That movie is played very often around here...hahaha


----------



## Skyblue (Mar 23, 2010)

A few of my favorites, mentioned already or not: 
Fight Club (fucking awesome, wish I could find the book already) 
The Dark Knight (Dunno if it's a great movie, but I really liked it. lovely quotes as well) 
American History X (mindblowing, really.) 
The Matrix (all 3 of course. I still find them great every time I watch them) 
Life of Brian (Monty Python <3) 

Oh, and just watched Constantine a few days ago- might not exactly be one of the very best, but it's just fun to watch =P


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 23, 2010)

*Psycho [1960], Psycho II [1983]* - First is a classic and the second is very enjoyable despite it's plot holes.
*A Nightmare on Elm Street [1984]* - The original is just magnificent and untouchable.
*My Bloody Valentine [1981]* - A must watch for every horror fan tired of watching Halloween clones.
*Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter [1984]* - The most brutal of the series.
*Saw II [2005]* - The only Saw that actually comes off like an actual movie.
*Book of Shadows: Blair Witch II [2000]* - Much better than the first which bored the snot outta me.

These three are horror films, but with a good amount of 'black comedy'.
*Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 [1986]* - Tobe Hooper didn't want to fail trying to outdo the first.
*The Return of the Living Dead [1985]* - Great spoof from the writer of Romero's Night... and has the first example of running zombies. Shaun... is great, but this is what even better.
*Friday the 13th: A New Beginning [1985]* - Silly film MPAA hacked up, but furthers it's charms.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 23, 2010)

A lot of my faves have already been mentioned, but some off the top of my head:

Goodfellas. Still great after all this time.

Infernal Affairs (the first one). If it's good enough for Martin Scorcesee to remake into The Departed (also good), then it deserves to be in the list. 

Pulp Fiction. Nuff said. 

The first Ringu movie. Started a whole trend of horrors and horror remakes. 

The Hidden Fortress. There's a reason why Kurosawa was reverened. Seven Samurai and Yojimbo are already mentioned. EDIT, Rashamon must be added too. 

Red Cliff 1-2. Relatively new, but possibly the pinnacle of Epic Martial Arts cinema right here. 

Monty Python - Quest for the Holy Grail. Life of Brian was already mentioned. This is just as good. 

I'm sure there's plenty more...


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2010)

star wars!!!!
gwar phallus in wonderland and skullhead face
begotten


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Demolition Man, one of the best of all time? Yikes.. it was good, yeah, but not one of the all time greats
> 
> Here's a top 10 of mine I posted on Facebook awhile back



Yeah as I said, I lot of people will flame me for it. I just found it a really awesome movie to watch WITH friends. Just all the good guy/bad guy banter and sexual tension between Sly and Sandra was awesome. Probably the last great full-on action movie before the CG era. Besides... enjoyed it more than Avatar. 

Although I have to agree with you on Groundhog and Spirited Away. Have you seen Princess Mononoke?

Opps... realised the OP wanted to watch it with his lady... so Demolition Man might not be best suited... but it action/sci-fi?

(fyi, i'm not saying its the greatest... just one I really enjoyed, besides a lot of the "greatest" have already been mentioned here)


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 23, 2010)

Also, why the fuck isnt "THE USUAL SUSPECTS" here???

If you like scifi...

Alien/Aliens
Terminator/T2
Predator
The 5th Element
District 9
Equilibrium ... i'm a sucker for the puppy scene.

Also people have mentioned...

The Professional .... aka Leon ... fucking great hitman movie, great relationship between Leon and Natalie Portmans char.
True Romance ... the interogation scene with Walken and Hopper is one of the best bits of dialogue captured on screen IMHO.


(these arent the "greatest" ever type lists.. just movies I like)


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 23, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Opps... realised the OP wanted to watch it with his lady... so Demolition Man might not be best suited... but it action/sci-fi?



She watches all kinds of shit...and reads all kinds of demented books. I'm not worried about her not liking something, as we have very similar taste in entertainment, and we're always looking for new/fresh stuff, if that makes sense.

Just to clarify, Demolition Man is the one with the shells, right?? hahaha


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 24, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Just to clarify, Demolition Man is the one with the shells, right?? hahaha



hahaha... the 3 seashells, damn right!

Be well.


----------



## Origin (Mar 24, 2010)

All the Starwars movies, VERY MUCH LESS SO the new ones.

And...No Country For Old Men. My god, I adore that movie. I watched it every day for a week and was glued to my monitor the whole time. Might watch it now O_O

And of course, the Spongebob movie


----------



## sakeido (Mar 24, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> Yeah as I said, I lot of people will flame me for it. I just found it a really awesome movie to watch WITH friends. Just all the good guy/bad guy banter and sexual tension between Sly and Sandra was awesome. Probably the last great full-on action movie before the CG era. Besides... enjoyed it more than Avatar.
> 
> Although I have to agree with you on Groundhog and Spirited Away. Have you seen Princess Mononoke?



Yeah I own almost every Miyazaki movie  Princess Mononoke... I really (REALLY REALLY) like most of it, but I thought the ending was on the weak side and that drags it down a few notches. 
Same goes for Porco Rosso.. one of my favorites, except the ending is just meh


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Yeah I own almost every Miyazaki movie  Princess Mononoke... I really (REALLY REALLY) like most of it, but I thought the ending was on the weak side and that drags it down a few notches.
> Same goes for Porco Rosso.. one of my favorites, except the ending is just meh



My favorite is a toss up between Mononoke and Howl's Moving Castle, but Spirited Away is very, VERY close behind those 2.

His work is just so beautiful. Definitely one of my favorite directors in film, disregarding whether we're discussing animation or live action. He transcends that.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 24, 2010)

I watched Moon, it was a pretty cool movie, but it just left a lot to be desired at the end...I had a lot of questions, and no answers!!!!!!! DAMN IT!!!!!!

Good movie over all, though.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Mar 24, 2010)

And to add one to the list for those who haven't seen it, Hero with Jet Li is probably one of the best movies of it's kind, IMO. I seriously tear up in like 400 parts of that movie...


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> And to add one to the list for those who haven't seen it, Hero with Jet Li is probably one of the best movies of it's kind, IMO. I seriously tear up in like 400 parts of that movie...



Agreed. One of my all time favorites for certain. 

To directly compare it to it's 'peers' in recent cinema:

Hero > Crouching Tiger > House of Flying Daggers. 

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## JakSchitt (Mar 24, 2010)

1. Akira
2. Jaws
3. Alien
4. American History X
5. Shaun Of The Dead
6. Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back
7. REC (Original Spanish version of Quarrantine and X2 scary)
8. Shawshank Redemption
9. American Psycho
10. Anchorman


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2010)

JakSchitt said:


> 1. Akira



SO MUCH win. 

Rest of the list is solid, too.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 2, 2010)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 2, 2010)

JakSchitt said:


> 1. Akira
> 2. Jaws
> 3. Alien
> 4. American History X
> ...



Great list.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 2, 2010)

just to add some more i thought of:

wonderland (nothing to do with alice in wonderland, its about john holmes)
the wrestler
300
stand by me
stay
shallow grave
frailty
braveheart
clerks


----------



## vigil785 (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone seen The Island? I remember my roomates and I liked it so much it played an entire weekend straight. Its a good scifi movie. I still need to buy it. Scarlett Johansson is slammin!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 3, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> Citizen Kane is such over hyped shit..im sorry i hate getting that movie shoved down my throat.



I agree. I've seen the film three times, and most of the plot is lost on me. Yeah, I get it, his childhood innocence was lost on his path to success - that's all the last scene in the movie, basically



Justin Bailey said:


> Blade Runner The Final Cut, EOD





Blade Runner is excellent. I bought my stepdad a five disc Blu Ray set with all of the releases on it. It is a killer film. Beautiful plot, beautiful visuals, beautiful script, beautiful acting, beautiful music, and absolutely stunning camerawork. I'd recommend this movie based on the lighting alone. 
All the better if you have a big TV.



Ahem...

Milo and Otis, if you want to be simultaneously overcome with cuteness and horror.

Zardoz. Look it up.

Ugetsu, which is an awesome piece of Japanese cinema. I cried by the end of it. It's sad, but not depressing.

Southland Tales: bizarre, has The Rock and Justin Timberlake in it as well as just about everybody who has ever had an acting career and is still alive. By the same guy who did Donnie Darko, but is nothing like that film. Time travel and environmentally friendly cars fucking each other. My girlfriend and I quote it often.

John Boorman's Excalibur. Same guy that directed Zardoz, an excellent interpretation of Arthurian legend. Some laughable overacting, too.

Strange Brew. It's the Canadian "Hamlet".

Monty Python's The Meaning of Life. Mostly for this bit at the beginning:




Also, on the subject of Python guys: Life of Brian, Time Bandits, Brazil, and Twelve Monkeys.


----------



## SjPedro (Apr 3, 2010)

I can name a couple of good movies I watched in the past years (not by order of preference or top just the order that come up to mind) 

Inglorious Bastards was great: Watching Quentin Tarantino rewrite history was just pure awesomeness  definitely worth checking out.

Schindler's List was another great movie that I loved and was really great from the historical point of view. I feel sorry for the guy every time I watch the ending.

How to Loose Friends & Alienate People: A great insight on gossip/VIP magazines. funny as hell and there's always Megan Fox on it (whoever thinks she is not hot is gay. Period lol)

The always eternal Godfather (the first two of course). I don't think I need to say more 

Hurt Locker was pretty good. I don't think it's Oscar material but still it was a great movie and had a lot of fun watching it.

I can't think of anymore right now but still this list for those of you who haven't watched some of these have already a good selection of different styles


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 3, 2010)

hot tub time machine 

that movie is all about 80s hair metal and tits


----------



## Nights_Blood (Apr 3, 2010)

SweepsAllDay said:


> Anybody see Moon? That movie is fuckin' great. One of my all-time favorites. District 9 was also almost equally good. I know they are more recent films, but they are top notch sci-fi movies that beat the shit out of that P.O.S. poorly acted space-Pocahontas, Avatar.



Moon was really good, pretty bleak movie considering a situation like that is pretty plausible with the kind of things we will be able to do with cloning in the near future.

Some that come to mind:
-Tombstone
-The Abyss
-Rosemary's Baby
-Saving Private Ryan
-Lord of the Rings trilogy
-Abbott and Costello meet Frankenstein
-The Warriors
-Schindler's List
-many more i'm too lazy to type.


----------



## aeronaut (Apr 3, 2010)

Off the top of the dome and in no particular order:

12. Dumb and Dumber
11. The Departed
10. The Big Lebowski
9. 300
8. American Psycho
7. Law Abiding Citizen
6. Superbad
5. The Hangover
4. Spaceballs
3. Van Wilder
2. Pulp Fiction
1. Anchorman

and many others...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 3, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> hot tub time machine
> 
> that movie is all about 80s hair metal and tits


 
Plus it has the awesome Crispin Glover. I wonder if the missing arm in the film is the same hand he gets a corkscrew threw in Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 4, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Plus it has the awesome Crispin Glover. I wonder if the missing arm in the film is the same hand he gets a corkscrew threw in Friday the 13th: The Final Chapter.



 i like the part where that drunk guy is doing air drums to motley crue


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Robin Hood Men In Tights


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are my favorites

Oldboy
Avatar
Full Metal Jacket
Shawshank Redemption 
all of Mel Brooks' films
Dead-Alive
The original Star Wars trilogy
Predator and Predator 2
Terminator 2


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Star Wars: A New Hope
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
Reservoir Dogs
Kill Bill 1 & 2
Nearly everything else by Tarentino

And for lols: Cleavagefield......yep.


----------



## Zahs (Apr 5, 2010)

people have missed out some top notch films.... in no order, i'm listing my Dvd collection as i go through it.

1. Mulholland Drive
2. Memento
3. Eraserhead
4. Following
5. The Prestige
6. Pulp fiction
7. Minority report
8. Gladiator 
9. Once upon a time in the west
10. North by North-west
11. Few Dollars More
12. The Good, the Bad, and the ugly.
13. The Matrix
14. The Dark Knight
15. Fight Club
16. Mystic River
17. REC
18. Dawn of the dead (zack synder)
19. 28 days later
20. Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind
21. The Lord of the Rings
22. Saving Private Ryan
23. Black Hawk Down
24. The pianist
25. Schlinder's List
26. A Scanner Darkly
27. 500 days of Summer
28. Edward Scissorhands
29. Nightmare before Christmas
30. Lion King
31. The Machinist
32. Crash (1996)
33. Rules of Attraction
34. In Bruges
35. Snatch
36. The Cell
37. Blood Diamond
38. Equilibrium 
39. Crazy/Beautiful
40. Batman Begins
41. Usual Suspects
42. Bicentennial Man
43. The Last Samurai
44. Donnie Darko
45. Top Gun
46. Constantine
47. Inland Empire
48. Insomnia (Christopher Nolan Version)
49. The Departed
50. Control
51. Wild At Heart
52. Lost Highway
53. A Beautiful Mind
54. Heat
55. Scarface
56. Scent of a Woman
57. Carlito's Way
58. Sea of love
59. The Godfather
60. The Bourne Collection
61. The Hurt locker
62. District 9 
63. Inglorious Basterds 
64. Stardust
65. The Black Dahila
66. Blue Velvet
67. The Green Mile
68. Se7en
69. Leon
70. Forrest Gump
71. Apocalyspe Now
72. American Beauty
73. American Psycho 
74. Psycho
75. Alien
76. Aliens
77. Terminator 2
78. Pan's Labyrinth 
79. Desperado
80. Die Hard
81. V for Vendetta
82. Goodfellas
83. Good Will Hunting
84. One hour photo
85. Shaun of the dead
86. Children of Men
87. Unbreakable
88. Dead Man
89. Blade Runner
90. Cloverfield
91. Underworld (Kate Beckinsale is too hot in it)
92. Night-Watch
93. Day-Watch
94. Saw 
95. Batman Returns
96. The Beach
97. Sunshine
98. Lord of War
99. Face/off
100. Meet Joe Black
101.
Hopefully inception will be good.

Wow, I have a lot of DVDs


----------



## IDLE (Apr 6, 2010)

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas*

&#8220;There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die.&#8221;

Truly a master piece.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 6, 2010)

Zahs said:


> people have missed out some top notch films.... in no order, i'm listing my Dvd collection as i go through it.
> 
> 1. Mulholland Drive
> 2. Memento
> ...


 

Indeed you do.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 6, 2010)

I laugh at Zahs puny DVD collection. MUAHAHAHAH!


----------



## davidian29 (Apr 6, 2010)

Checking my IMDB vote records for this one haha...

- Sunshine
- 28 days later
- The Beach 
- Trainspotting(notice the danny boyle love yet?)
- Akira
- Casinowub
- Children of Men
- District 9
- Goodfellas 
- Casino Royale
- Disturbia ( I've had discussions with my friends about how much we can re-watch this movie and NEVER get tired of it, theres just something about it)
- Orphanage
- Donnie Darko
- Fight Club
- Hot Fuzz
- Into the Wild
- Inglorious Basterds
- Moon
- 1984
- Perfume: The story of a murder
- Platoon
- Revolutionary Road
- Schindlers List
- Star Wars (Minus episode 1 & 2)
- Taxi Driver (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
- The Fountain
- The Pianist
- The Thing
- Zombieland
- There will be blood
- Wall-E

sorry for going on... I'll just end it there, this is a pretty short list for me actually, I LOVE movies


----------



## Zahs (Apr 6, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I laugh at Zahs puny DVD collection. MUAHAHAHAH!



Well... you know... i'm working on it


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 6, 2010)

Just so you know Zahs, I'm not being serious. Just thought you should know that I didn't mean anything personal by it.


----------



## The Somberlain (Apr 10, 2010)

Apocalypse Now
Doctor Strangelove
Mad Max (just the first one)
Blade Runner
2001: A Space Odyssey
Spinal Tap


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 14, 2010)

Pulp Fiction
Inglourious Basterds
The Matrix


----------



## Choop (May 17, 2010)

Here are some that I personally enjoy and think are great:

The original Star Wars trilogy 
The Big Lebowski 
Shaun of the Dead
Zoolander 
Kung Pow! Enter the Fist 
The Matrix
Pulp Fiction 
Tropic Thunder
Fanboys


----------



## nhersom (May 24, 2010)

Gladiator is a sweet ass movie. I was hoping that the new Robin Hood movie was going to be equally sweet but it fell short a little for me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 24, 2010)

troyguitar said:


> This Is Spinal Tap


 
i knew this would make it and i agree - one of the funiest comedies, just happens guitars in it 



nhersom said:


> Gladiator is a sweet ass movie. I was hoping that the new Robin Hood movie was going to be equally sweet but it fell short a little for me.


 
robin hood was ok - not at all epic as gladiator which is one of my favs.


i'm a sci fi fan (or is it syfy now ) but alot of the good ones have been mentioned - i'll try not to repeat them. here are ones i think are great.

sci fi:

event horizon - scary sci fi
brazil - hilarious british sci fi
battlestar galactica - orig movie
judge dread - comic book sci fi
black mask - jet li (japanese matix )
the black hole

comedy:

there is something about mary  (my fav comedy)
cable guy
me, myself & irene
cb4 "straight out of lo-cash" (funniest thing chris rock has ever done & i dont even like him)

other:

the quick & the dead - cool western
grave of the fireflies - sad anime
king of kong - video game documentry

horror:

night of the living dead 3 - a zombie love story

dead alive - the funniest & goriest horror film. we watch alot of zombie type movies but this one made my wife almost vomited on several ocasions


----------



## Survival101 (May 24, 2010)

Into the Wild is without a doubt my favorite movie. 

Two more that are for sure up there are V For Vendetta and There Will Be Blood


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 24, 2010)

Star Wars is the answer folks. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Explorer (May 25, 2010)

Like Zahs, I just leaned over and typed random selections from my DVD shelves. I tried to avoid duplicating anything already listed, but I'm sure I didn't manage that.

Dead Man (w/Johnny Depp)
Blades of Glory
Bedazzled (both the original with Cook and Moore, and the remake with Fraser & Hurley)
A Beautiful Mind
Amelie
Bowfinger
Buckaroo Banzai
Capote
Chicago
Contact
The Darjeeling Limited
Ever After
50 First Dates
Back to the Future trilogy
Bourne trilogy
Final Destination (first three)
Gattaca
The Gift
Good Night and Good Luck
The Good Son
Garden State
Hidalgo
I (heart) Huckabees
Imposter
The In-Laws (with Falk and Arkin)
The Jacket
Kiss of Death
Let the Right One In
The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
The Mexican
Millions
The Motorcycle Diaries
Open Your Eyes (original Spanish)
Nine queens (original Argentine)
Intacto
Perfume - the Story of a Murderer
The Producers (original and musical)
Ravenous
The Rocketeer
Run Lola Run
Saved
Say Anything
Seabisuit
The Sea Inside
Sideways
Singing in the Rain
Somewhere in Time
Stir of Echoes
Stranger than Fiction
The Thirteenth Floor
Existenz
The Year of Living Dangerously
Wonder Boys
Ratatouille
Hot Fuzz
Identity
Big Fish

I also tried to avoid the normal sci-fi/horror films that seem so popular on SS.org, although I do have quite a few. 

Since no one ever lists these anime choices, I'll mention "The Girl Who Leapt through Time" and "Tekkonkinkreet" as two of my favorite anime films.

I'll be examining Zahs' list, as I own quite a few of what he has, and so I'll probably enjoy his other choices....


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (May 25, 2010)

Is this a serious question? Everyone knows the greatest movie of all time is CONAN THE BARBARIAN!!!!!!! 

"Conan, What is Best In Life?"

"To Crush Your Enemies, See them driven before you and to hear the lamentation of their women"


----------



## synapsis78 (May 25, 2010)

gangs of new york
the fountain
american psycho
step brothers
the departed


----------



## helly (May 25, 2010)

slapnutz said:


> The 5th Element
> Equilibrium ... i'm a sucker for the puppy scene.
> The Professional .... aka Leon ... fucking great hitman movie, great relationship between Leon and Natalie Portmans char.
> True Romance ... the interogation scene with Walken and Hopper is one of the best bits of dialogue captured on screen IMHO.



Some of these legitimately belong on a best ever list, and all of them are some of the brilliant historical advances in action films.

To that, I'd also like to add Hardboiled and The Killer, both by John Woo, both Chinese and subtitled. Unbelievable films.

Also Dusk Til Dawn. Another Tarantino-written film like True Romance. He writes at LEAST as well as he directs, if not better.


No More Auto-merge Edit:

12 Monkeys
The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus.
Both of these are utterly brilliant, thank you Terry Gilliam. He's lost his damn mind but his films are incredible.

Another No More Auto-merge Edit:

Night Watch. The 2004 Russian film that was just amazing. Reminds me of a foreign Terry Gilliam film. Also it's the same director that went on to do Day Watch, and then Wanted, which, while not nearly as good as Night Watch, is a super fun action flick.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 25, 2010)

dark city (directors cut) anyone?


----------



## Murmel (Jun 4, 2010)

I personally think films that gets you going emotionally are the best. Whether you get angry, sad or happy. It doesn't matter.
I decided one night to see District 9 as I had planned for several weeks, and i LOVED that film.
There's also a series of Swedish films called Johan Falk. They're about the GSI unit in the Swedish police force (Gruppen för särskilda insatser - roughly, Special operations task force). They're not action movies but very much realistic and deal with alot of different things such as murder, trafficking and drug and gun smuggling.

I'd really recommend that to you guys if you can get a hand on it, I think they're great. The most memorable moment in one of the films (a series of 9 films) is when one of the main characters pregnant girlfriend finds him talking to two drugdealers, and then as he leaeves, get's caught by the druggies and beat down.
Her boyfriend rushes back to her when he noticed what had happened and got her to the hospitale where their unborn baby dies.

I felt such disgust and hate to those two people beating her that I just wanted to shoot them in their knees and watch them suffer.

Spirited Away is another great movie, long time since I saw it. I think I will tomorrow


----------



## afireinside (Jun 5, 2010)

MarineWeston said:


> REPO! The Genetic Opera Thats my favorite of all time.




Mine to. NOT the knock off big budget Repo that came out about 8 months ago

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
Kill Bills


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 14, 2010)

-The Terminal
-Seven Pounds
-I Am Legend (best zombie movie imo cause theres actually a storyline!)
-Forest Gump
-No Country For Old Men (Awesome movie that most people find boring cause they dont see further than what it is find boring)
-Clockwork Orange
-The Lovely Bones (Good movie with Mark Wahlberg wtf??)
-Gangs Of New York 
-There Will Be Blood (Another movie you have to think to enjoy)
-Rocky I (Just a classic for movie for me)

Gay Edit: Across The Universe (Im just a huge Beatles fan and it's cool to see the songs turn into images with a story that makes sense and show some of the history behind the time these songs were written)

French:
-Bienvenue Chez les Chtis 
-Le Merveilleux Destin d'Amélie Poulin
-Taxi 1
-Bon Cop Bad Cop (must watch if you feel some French Canadian rivalry
-Maurice Richard (Favorite hockey movie)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 14, 2010)

> -I Am Legend (best zombie movie imo cause theres actually a storyline!)



You just pissed off a bunch of Zombie fans in one swoop.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 14, 2010)

helly said:


> Night Watch. The 2004 Russian film that was just amazing. Reminds me of a foreign Terry Gilliam film. Also it's the same director that went on to do Day Watch, and then Wanted, which, while not nearly as good as Night Watch, is a super fun action flick.



I had no idea the same director did Wanted. I saw Night Watch and Day Watch after I read the four books by Lukyanenko, and although I'm disappointed that there were only the two movies, I loved seeing how Russia has changed in the little ways.

Two brilliant films. +1 to your rep, good sir.

----

I was going to type up additional selections, but I think I'll just sit back and watch how the topic develops. Excellent recommendations, friends!


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 14, 2010)

The Big Lebowski
Kalifornia
Dazed And Confused
Easy Rider
Chopper
Billabong Odyssey
The Boondock Saints
Jarhead
Grandmas Boy
Pray For Me The Jason Jessee Story
Office Space
No Country For Old Men
Blow
Grindhouse/Death Proof
Goodfellas
Scarface
Where The Buffalo Roam
Buy The Ticket, Take The Ride The Hunter S. Thompson Story
The Wild One
Choppertown: The Sinners


Just to name a few.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 15, 2010)

The movie probably sucks but it has the best title for a non-porn film EVER.

Raped by an Angel 5: The Final Judgement (2000)


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 30, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> -I Am Legend (best zombie movie imo cause theres actually a storyline!)



Woah Woah slow down there champ. I absolutely LOVE zombie movies and I A Legend was a PRETTY good one. Definitely not the best. Looks like you gotta expand your zombie horizon haha.

Check out 28 days later. THAT is a freaking amazing zombie movie with a great story. 28 weeks later is EXTREMELY well done. Both much better zombie movies than I Am Legend.


----------



## helly (Jun 30, 2010)

28 Days Later shits all over I Am Legend in every way possible, and in very many ways, it even belongs on this list (I Am Legend, decent as it may be, does not belong anywhere near a list like this) but neither 28 Days Later, nor I Am Legend are zombie flicks. They're both infection flicks.

Just educating, not berating


----------



## kittencore (Jun 30, 2010)

harry potter 2. and no i am not fucking kidding..


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 30, 2010)

_Demolition Man_: One of the best action movies of all time!!
Stuff blowing up, guys fighting and a dry sense of humor!

*Lenina Huxley*: I was wondering if you would like to have sex? 
*John Spartan*: [_surprised_] Here? With you? Now? 
*Lenina Huxley*: [_nervously, nodding_] Mm-hmm. 
*John Spartan*: Oh yeah. 



*Lenina Huxley*: Let's go blow this guy. 
*John Spartan*: Away! Blow this guy *away*! 
*Lenina Huxley*: Whatever. 



*Lenina Huxley*: The exchange of bodily fluids, do you know what that leads to? 
*John Spartan*: Yeah, I do! Kids, smoking, a desire to raid the fridge.


----------

